# Sin barra de título en beryl (kde/nvidia)

## nandelbosc

Siguiendo la guia de stolz he conseguido instalar correctamente beryl, pero al pasar a dicho gestor de ventanas me quedo sin barra de título (no puede mover las ventanas noi hacer nada!)

Use el overlay layman.

He googleado un rato y no encuentro nada. Alguién puede hechar-me una mano? Gracias!

----------

## lukin-amd64

Hola 

Que drivers de nvidia tienes ?

----------

## nandelbosc

He probado con la version 1.0.9631 y ahora estoy corriendo con los beta 1.0-9742.

Por cierto, tengo practicamente el mismo Hardware que tu   :Wink: 

----------

## Hefistion

Pues ya somos dos, yo estoy con los drivers de nvidia 1.0.9631 en un amd64 (beryl+nvidia+kde), si das con la solucion te agradeceria mucho que lo digas.

Salu2

----------

## Hefistion

en mi caso ya he dado con el problema simplemente es cambiar la resolucion de las X, las tenia a una profundidad de 16 (Depth 16) las he puesto a 24 y ya se ve  :Wink: 

salu2

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Ese problema le he tenido, y hay cientos de razones para que Emerald no funcione.

Probé tanto que ahora no se decir cual puedo ser ^^

Te recomiendo que empieces con lo de la profundidad de color (es 24 obligatóriamente) y si eso ya te damos alguna pista mas ^^

----------

## ekz

Si mantienes la tecla Alt pulsada puedes mover las ventanas con el raton?

prueba agregando esta linea en la seccion "Device" de tu tarjeta de video en el xorg.conf

```
    Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
```

EDIT: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=1097

SAludos

----------

## nandelbosc

 *Quote:*   

> en mi caso ya he dado con el problema simplemente es cambiar la resolucion de las X, las tenia a una profundidad de 16 (Depth 16) las he puesto a 24 y ya se ve  

 

Ya lo tenia a 24.

 *Quote:*   

> Te recomiendo que empieces con lo de la profundidad de color (es 24 obligatóriamente) y si eso ya te damos alguna pista mas ^^

 

Creo que es el momento...   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si mantienes la tecla Alt pulsada puedes mover las ventanas con el raton? 

 

No, no puedo

 *Quote:*   

>  Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

 

También lo tenia. Un pedazo de mi xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "dri"

#    Load           "glx"

        SubSection  "extmod"

          Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-0"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 96.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer AT4220"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 85.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

    Screen          0

  Option     "NoLogo" "true"

  Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

  Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

  Option  "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

  Option  "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

    Screen          1

  Option     "NoLogo" "true"

  Option     "RenderAccel" "true"

  Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

  Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

  Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024 +0+0; CRT: 1024x768 +0+0; CRT: 800x600 +0+0; CRT: 640x480 +0+0"

Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: 1280x720 +0+0"

Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Otra cosa, después de hacer:

```
michael marc $ killall beryl-manager

michael marc $ killall beryl

beryl: no process killed

michael marc $ clear
```

vuelvo a ejecutar beryl-manager y tengo la siguiente salida:

```
michael marc $ Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

trying '/home/marc/.xcompmgrrc' as configfile

finished parsing the config file

trying '/home/marc/.xcompmgrrc' as configfile

finished parsing the config file
```

Además ahora tengo un mensaje de kde que dice algo asi:

 *Quote:*   

> El gestor Composite ha petado dos veces en un minuto por tanto se deshabilita durante esta session

 

Gracias por todas las respuestas!

----------

## Sparkster

A mí me pasaba algo así cuando intenté instalar el AIGLX. Lo solucioné usando el XGL que viene integrado en los drivers de nvidia (basta con añadir una linea de nada en el xorg.conf. Está explicado en la wiki), y ahora me funciona correctamente.

----------

## Stolz

¿Está activado el plugin "Window Decoration"?

----------

## nandelbosc

Gracias por seguir el post!

 *Quote:*   

> A mí me pasaba algo así cuando intenté instalar el AIGLX. Lo solucioné usando el XGL que viene integrado en los drivers de nvidia (basta con añadir una linea de nada en el xorg.conf. Está explicado en la wiki), y ahora me funciona correctamente.

 

Me he estado repasando los muchos howto's que conozco y solo he visto que me podia faltar esta linea en la Section Screen del  xorg.conf:

```
Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
```

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Está activado el plugin "Window Decoration"?

 

Si, lo está.

Acabo de intentar todo desde zero con un cambio, usar nvidia-drivers del portage (1.0.9631) en vez de los beta de la web de nvidia (1.0-9742). En principio tienen que funcionar, pero éste es el Output al intentar iniciar beryl-manager desde la consola:

```
marc@michael ~ $ glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data

beryl: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data

```

Que ha pasado?!?!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nandelbosc

Buscando, buscando, resulta que si que tengo las librerias:

```

michael marc # updatedb

michael marc # locate libnvidia-tls

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9631

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9631

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9631

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1

```

Pero beryl-manager no las encuentra.

----------

## nandelbosc

He solucionado los de la libreria: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers#Error:_libnvidia-tls.so.1:_cannot_handle_TLS_data

El error ha cambiado:

```
marc@michael ~ $ beryl-manager

marc@michael ~ $ Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
```

Cuando intento cambiar a beryl (boton derecho sobre la esmeralda -> select windows manager -> beryl)

Se añade:

```
XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

beryl: Root visual is not a GL visual

beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

beryl: Root visual is not a GL visual

beryl: Failed to manage screen: 1

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

----------

## ekz

```

#    Load           "glx" 

```

Aqui esta tu problema

es " dri " la que debes de comentar para nvidia

el mio

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

#   Load "GLcore"

#    Load "bitmap"

#    Load "ddc"

    Load "dbe"

#    Load "dri"

    Load "extmod"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "glx"

 #   Load "int10"

    Load "type1"

#   Load "vbe"

    Load "record"

    Load "xtrap"

    

#    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

#    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

```

SAludos

----------

## nandelbosc

No noto ningún cambio.

He dejado asi el zorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

#    Load          "dri"

    Load           "glx"

#    Load "GLcore"

#    Load "bitmap"

#    Load "ddc"

    Load "dbe"

    Load "record"

    Load "xtrap"

        SubSection  "extmod"

          Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

....

#Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

#EndSection

```

Sigue igual, pero el output al poner beryl-manager en marxa:

```
marc@michael ~ $ beryl-manager

HASTA AQUÍ BIÉN PERO AL CAMBIAR DE GESTOR DE VENANAS...

marc@michael ~ $ XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

beryl: glXCreateContext failed

beryl: Failed to manage screen: 1

sh: line 5: gdb: command not found

[CRASH_HANDLER]: "/tmp/beryl_crash-18541.out" created!

** (beryl-manager:18535): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11

```

Parece que algo hemos ganado

----------

## ekz

Hiciste un  

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

 ?

y porque has comentado la seccion

```

#Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

#EndSection
```

?

la mia:

```
 Section "DRI"

        Group "video"

   Mode 0666

 EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

#    Option "DAMAGE" "Enable"

#    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection 
```

SAludos

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Te paso una copia de mi xorg.conf, que me va perfectamente ^^:

localhost ark # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    Load        "extmod"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load "vnc"

     Load       "i2c"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

     Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

     Option "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor"

    HorizSync 31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 40 - 150

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

        Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       16

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

#        ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

Option "NoLogo" "True"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group "video"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

----------

## nandelbosc

 *Quote:*   

> Post  Posted: Mon Dec 18, 2006 10:13 am    Post subject: 
> 
>   Hiciste un 
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Pozi...

```
marc@michael ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

 *Quote:*   

> y porque has comentado la seccion 
> 
> Code:
> 
>   #Section "DRI" 
> ...

 

Creía que si no llamaba al modulo dri, era unútil esa sección.

 *Quote:*   

> la mia: 
> 
> Code:
> 
>    Section "DRI" 
> ...

 

Ahora lo tengo clavado al tuyo i sigue sin funcionar.

De nuevo, el output al ejecutar beryl (las lineas repetidas son porqué prové dos veces de cambiar de kwin a beryl):

```
marc@michael ~ $ killall beryl

beryl: no process killed

marc@michael ~ $ killall beryl-manager

marc@michael ~ $ killall emerald

marc@michael ~ $ beryl-manager

marc@michael ~ $ XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

beryl: glXCreateContext failed

beryl: Failed to manage screen: 1

sh: line 5: gdb: command not found

[CRASH_HANDLER]: "/tmp/beryl_crash-8906.out" created!

** (beryl-manager:8900): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11

kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

beryl: glXCreateContext failed

beryl: Failed to manage screen: 1

sh: line 5: gdb: command not found

[CRASH_HANDLER]: "/tmp/beryl_crash-8946.out" created!

** (beryl-manager:8940): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11

```

 Ark del KAOS, ahora probaré tu xorg.conf

----------

## nandelbosc

Ark del KAOS, como imaginaba no funcionó   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Solo he cambiado el refresco por el de mi monitor (No he configurado mi segundo monitor, por si era eso)

No podré probar beryl?!?! Con lo chulo que parece!

----------

## nandelbosc

eso si...

hemos perdido un par de lineas en los errores del output de konsole:

```
marc@michael ~ $ XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

sh: line 5: gdb: command not found

[CRASH_HANDLER]: "/tmp/beryl_crash-9679.out" created!

** (beryl-manager:9673): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11

```

Tendrá algo que ver con sh: line 5: gdb: command not found?

----------

## nandelbosc

me auto respondo... no tiene nada que ver con gdb. gdb es el GNU debugger. De todas maneras lo estoy emergiendo pot si vemos mas información (debug   :Wink:  )

por lo tanto solo queda mirar de donde viene XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA , pero creo que si no encontrase nvidia, lo diria.

A lo mejor una pregunta estupida... tengo que tener instalado x11-base/xgl? Creo que con beryl no hace falta, pero por si a caso   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nandelbosc

En efecto con el debugger obtengo mucha mas información:

```
marc@michael ~ $ killall beryl-manager

marc@michael ~ $ killall emerald

marc@michael ~ $ beryl-manager

marc@michael ~ $ XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Failed to read a valid object file image from memory.

(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

Attaching to program: /usr/bin/beryl, process 16728

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib/libz.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libz.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libSM.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libSM.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libICE.so.6...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libICE.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXau.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXau.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libX11.so.6...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libX11.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXext.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXext.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib/libdl.so.2...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libdl.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libm.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libm.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib/libc.so.6...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libc.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib/ld-linux.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/ld-linux.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libsettings.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libsettings.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libberylsettings.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libberylsettings.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib/librt.so.1...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/librt.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib/libpthread.so.0...done.

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 16384 (LWP 16728)]

Loaded symbols for /lib/libpthread.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib/libnss_compat.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libnss_compat.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libnsl.so.1...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libnsl.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib/libnss_nis.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libnss_nis.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libnss_files.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libnss_files.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libcrashhandler.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libcrashhandler.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libdecoration.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libdecoration.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libwobbly.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libwobbly.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libanimation.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libanimation.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libfade.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libfade.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libcube.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libcube.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgsf-1.so.114...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgsf-1.so.114

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so.3...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

Reading symbols from /lib/libresolv.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libresolv.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libutil.so.1...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libutil.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/librotate.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/librotate.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libscale.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libscale.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libmove.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libmove.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libresize.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libresize.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libplace.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libplace.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libswitcher.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libswitcher.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libwater.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libwater.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libneg.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libneg.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libput.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libput.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libscreenshot.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libscreenshot.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libstate.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libstate.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libsplash.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libsplash.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libinputzoom.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libinputzoom.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/backends/libini.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/backends/libini.so

0xb7ca8888 in waitpid () from /lib/libc.so.6

(gdb)

Thread 1 (Thread 16384 (LWP 16728)):

#0  0xb7ca8888 in waitpid () from /lib/libc.so.6

#0  0xb7ca8888 in waitpid () from /lib/libc.so.6

#0  0xb7ca8888 in waitpid () from /lib/libc.so.6

Detaching from program: /usr/bin/beryl, process 16728

[CRASH_HANDLER]: "/tmp/beryl_crash-16728.out" created!

** (beryl-manager:16722): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11
```

Una cosa interesante: si ejecuto

```
marc@michael ~ $ beryl-xgl   
```

Parece que algo hace! Pero lo veo todo en blanco, ni escritorio, no ventanas ni nada, pero si veo el cubo! Aunque todos los lados, excepto el superior estan en blanco (el superior tiene la esmeralda). No puedo deciros mas sobre beryl-xgl, después de ver-lo todo en blanco tengo que reiniciar el servidor X.

Ya se me acaban la ideas / opciones   :Crying or Very sad: 

De momento me voy a dormir! A ver si alguién aún tiene ganas de encontrar el problema   :Cool: 

----------

## ekz

No, no debes instalar Xgl si usas los driver 9*** de nvidia

solo debes ejecutarlo con un "beryl"

por cierto, tienes instalado xorg >= 7.1 ?

haber si encuentro algo edito el post

SAludos

----------

## nandelbosc

 *Quote:*   

> No, no debes instalar Xgl si usas los driver 9*** de nvidia 
> 
> solo debes ejecutarlo con un "beryl" 

 

```
marc@michael ~ $ emerge -pv nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631  USE="dlloader" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

 *Quote:*   

> por cierto, tienes instalado xorg >= 7.1 ? 

 

```
marc@michael ~ $ emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Ahora en serio, bvoy a dormir   :Shocked: 

----------

## nandelbosc

Como beryl me esta dando muchos problemas (y quitando muchas horas de sueño!), esta noche o mañana probaré con compiz.

Tengo que reconocer que me sabe mal no poder saber el porque no me funciona beryl!

En fin serafin, cosas de la vida de un informático   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

¿Desactivaste pango para el firefox?: MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1

Si es así creo recordar que interfería con emerald...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504836-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

Por cierto...en este hilo fui mirando soluciones para lo que te pasa cuando me sucedió  :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

Recompilando glitz, la ultima version

Si es un problema solo de emerald, puedes usar aquamarine como decorador de ventanas, una vez que lo emerges, prueba estos pasos (esta en el overlay xeffects)

1. Inicar una sesion normal normal sin beryl ni nada

2. abrir una terminal y ejecutar $ beryl

3. en este punto *deberias tener ventanas sin decoracion pero con efectos (  :Confused:  )

4. para no interferir con beryl, abre otra terminal y ejecuta $ aquamarine --replace (creo k asi se llama, pero agrega --replace)

5. ojala que funcione

*quizas debas matar el gestor de ventanas de KDE antes del paso 3, asi que deja las terminales abiertas desde antes  :Shocked: 

Suerte

SAludos

----------

## nandelbosc

Por lo visto, no me dejais descansar!!! Asi me gusta!   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Desactivaste pango para el firefox?: MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 
> 
> Si es así creo recordar que interfería con emerald... 

 

Y ezo que é?? Lo tengo que desactivar en la configuración de firefox? Al compilar-lo?

 *Quote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504836-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html 
> 
> Por cierto...en este hilo fui mirando soluciones para lo que te pasa cuando me sucedió 

 

Gracias, durante la noche lo probaré! Hoy tengo una cena y ahora no tengo tiempo.

 *Quote:*   

> Recompilando glitz, la ultima version 

 

Resulta que no lo tenia instalado! Es normal? No era dependencia de ningun otro paquete? En todo caso, sigue igual.

```
 marc@michael /usr/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm $ emerge -pv glitz

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/glitz-0.5.6  0 kB
```

 *Quote:*   

> Si es un problema solo de emerald, puedes usar aquamarine como decorador de ventanas, una vez que lo emerges, prueba estos pasos (esta en el overlay xeffects)

 

Puedo instalar con seguridad aquamarine?...

```
 marc@michael /usr/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm $ emerge -pv aquamarine

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "aquamarine" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/aquamarine-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Inicar una sesion normal normal sin beryl ni nada
> 
> 2. abrir una terminal y ejecutar $ beryl 
> 
> 3. en este punto *deberias tener ventanas sin decoracion pero con efectos (  ) 

 

No se si tengo efectos, no puedo mover las ventanas ni con "alt"

 *Quote:*   

> 4. para no interferir con beryl, abre otra terminal y ejecuta $ aquamarine --replace (creo k asi se llama, pero agrega --replace) 

 

Lo emerjo? Es que acabo de ver claro lo de missing keyword

 *Quote:*   

> 5. ojala que funcione 

 

Que yoda me acompañe!

 *Quote:*   

> *quizas debas matar el gestor de ventanas de KDE antes del paso 3, asi que deja las terminales abiertas desde antes  

 

Aquí me acabo de perder. Si mato kde, se cierra la sesion, no?!

 *Quote:*   

> Suerte 
> 
> 

 

Mil gracias a todos!

----------

## ekz

 *nandelbosc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puedo instalar con seguridad aquamarine?...
> 
> 

 

Bueno se supone que Xgl, beryl y todo esto no esta soportado oficialmente  :Wink: 

 *nandelbosc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aquí me acabo de perder. Si mato kde, se cierra la sesion, no?!
> 
> 

 

Osea no me refiero a matar KDE, sino el gestor de ventanas, por ejemplo en GNOME, beryl pasa a remplazar a metacity; en KDE creo que es kwin 

SAludos

----------

## nandelbosc

Al intentar emerger aquamarine:

michael marc # ebuild /usr/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm/aquamarine/aquamarine-9999.ebuild digest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/layman/xeffects/x11-plugins/beryl-plugins

michael marc # ebuild /usr/local/layman/xeffects/x11-wm/beryl-core/beryl-core-9999.ebuild digest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/layman/xeffects/x11-plugins/beryl-plugins

michael marc # ebuild /usr/local/layman/xeffects/x11-plugins/beryl-dbus/beryl-dbus-9999.ebuild digest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/layman/xeffects/x11-plugins/beryl-plugins

michael marc # ebuild /usr/local/layman/xeffects/x11-plugins/beryl-plugins/beryl-plugins-9999.ebuild digest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/layman/xeffects/x11-plugins/beryl-plugins

```
michael marc # emerge aquamarine

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) x11-wm/beryl-core-9999 to /

 * beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking beryl-mesa-0.1.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion check out start -->

 *      repository: http://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/beryl/trunk/beryl-core

svn: error: cannot set LC_ALL locale

svn: error: environment variable LANG is ca

svn: error: please check that your locale name is correct

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/beryl-core-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  beryl-core-9999.ebuild, line 33:   Called subversion_src_unpack

  subversion.eclass, line 274:   Called subversion_fetch

  subversion.eclass, line 181:   Called die

!!! subversion.eclass: can't fetch from http://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/beryl/trunk/beryl-core.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/xeffects'

michael marc # emerge -pv aquamarine

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/beryl-core-9999 [0.1.3] 0 kB [2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/aquamarine-9999  USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB [2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-9999 [0.1.3] USE="dbus -vidcap%" 0 kB [2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/beryl-dbus-9999 [0.1.3] 0 kB [2]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [2] /usr/local/layman/xeffects
```

Ya me imaginaba que era kwin, no kde, de todas formas he probado los pasos que comentas con beryl sin exito.

Si alguien me dice como instalar aquamarine...   :Confused: 

----------

## nandelbosc

Después de instalar compiz hay nuevas notícias:

Si pongo kwin todo queda igual

si pongo como gestor de ventadas beryl, sigo sin ver la barra de título pero con ALT puedo mover las ventanas, con deformación (efecto de beryl) y todo! Pero es inusable

si pongo compiz a veces funciona bién, y otras no hay barra de título

aquí algo raro hay!

La única explicación que encuentro es que compiz haya instalado algo que ayuda a funiconar, pero no del todo bién.

Además, como no se usar muy bién compiz, estoy hecho un lio!

Yo quiero a beryyyyyyyyl!!   :Sad: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

 *nandelbosc wrote:*   

> Después de instalar compiz hay nuevas notícias:
> 
> si pongo como gestor de ventadas beryl, sigo sin ver la barra de título pero con ALT puedo mover las ventanas, con deformación (efecto de beryl) y todo! Pero es inusable
> 
> La única explicación que encuentro es que compiz haya instalado algo que ayuda a funiconar, pero no del todo bién.
> ...

 

Bueno ya ejecutar beryl es un logro  :Wink:  , cuando este corriendo prueba ejecutar $ emerald --replace

EDIT: probaste estas cosas (con efectos de beryl ejecutandose)? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504836-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

----------

## nandelbosc

No, no probé nada! Como os dije ayer tenia una cena y después de esta solo probé lo de compiz.

Esta tarde a partir de las 19:00 voy a empezar con mirar el enlace que comentais y probar emerald --replace. Ahora ya voy tarde!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Hasta luego!

----------

## nandelbosc

Por cierto, acabo de ver en un post que beryl 0.1.3 ya esta en el portage! https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-525927.html

Aquí se confirma: http://packages.gentoo.org/daily/2006/12/19/

Seria mejor utilizar los ebuilds del portage?

----------

## pacho2

Yo los uso sin problemas, incluido el heliodor que ya está también disponible.

Saludos

----------

## nandelbosc

Como ya comento en otro post, al intentar instalat heliodor, me cargue (por error) layman.

He instalado beryl del portage y me ha parecido que es el mismo de layman/xeffects. No importa, no ha funcionado. De momento me rindo...

Finalmente he instalado compiz (portage). Funciona!!! Pero solo si ejecuto:

```
compiz-nvidia
```

Lo tengo que ejecutar cada vez que inicio sesion. ¿como puedo automatizar-lo?

Gracias a todos por la ayuda. Cuando solucione esto (compiz-nvidia) edito el título del post por [CASI solucionado] o [rendido]   :Cool: 

----------

## pacho2

El el .xinitrc de tu home creo que podrás añadir:

```
compiz-nvidia
```

Saludos 

PD: Bueno, al menos te funciona compiz, yo uso beryl, pero compiz no me funciona xD

----------

## dios_caligula

Créate un archivo en Autostart. En mi caso, en kde, tengo en /home/martin/.kde/Autostart/beryl.sh una cosa que pone 

```
beryl-manager 

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout es -variant basic
```

Hay que darle permisos de ejecución, por cierto.

Si usas gnome (que no sé) será otro tanto de lo mismo.

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Como he visto que este hilo tiene los mismos problemas que me suceden simplemente posteo aqui je je je je  :Razz:  .

Despues de hacer todo lo que los Howto indican, al ejecutar beryl directamente desde kwin como lo indican este se inicia bien, pero sin efectos. Luego de hacer el cambio respectivo del manejador de ventanas a beryl, las ventanas sencillamente ya no tienen barras je je je je je.

Pero haciendo algunos experimentos, con el boton derecho sobre el icono de beryl le indico salir y ejecutando desde una simple consola 

```
 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ beryl --replace dbus settings & emerald
```

 tarataataaataaaa funciona pero aun queda una vainita jorobando y es que se libera la consola con un Enter y todo va como la debe ser hasta que se me ocurre cerrar esa consola "que he de acotar tiene el cursos en prompt $_ titilando sin nada más ejecutando" y se acaba el encanto desaparecen las barras de las ventanas je je je je je je.

La pregunta es sencilla, ¿Como ejecuto esa linea al inicio de kde sin usar el kwin? ó ¿como anexarla al kwin?, que por intuición creo que lo que necesita es el path de emerald para poder montar las barras

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

He logrado resolver el problema de la barra en AMD64 y todo estriba en no usar el del cvs, si cambias el beryl al del portage todo vuelve a la normalidad.

```

emerge -C emerald subversion layman aquamarine

emerge -av beryl beryl-core beryl-manager beryl-plugins emerald
```

Con eso volvieron las barras y os efectos de mi AMD, ahora solo falta hacerlo en mi Dell inspiron 1300 que tiene el mismo problema.

----------

